# Rest in peace babies ):



## MichelleandThumper (Jan 26, 2014)

Today I received some sad news about the mini rex kits when I called to check up on how the baby I was going to adopt was doing. Sadly none of the litter of 4 survived. A squirrel got into the barn and the mother ended up abandoning her kits and they didn't make it. So rest in peace little ones! ):


----------



## hollyosborn (Jan 26, 2014)

aweeee.. thats so sad.. im so sorry!!!!!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 26, 2014)

That's horrible. I'm so so sorry to hear about that... 

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 26, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry, mine went to heaven today too


----------



## lovelops (Jan 27, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> I'm so sorry, mine went to heaven today too



WHAT? The new bunnie you just got???? What happened????? I'm sooo sorry

Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, he just was nit breathing in the morning


----------

